# my life - Transgender , Depression, IBS.......



## Katie Martin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all , im Katie form Brighton -

I am at the point I don't know what I shall do anymore , I have to commute 1.5 hours on the train , what this really means for me is that im up at 430 am for 2 reasons - one I have to eat something to get my tummy to work and then I have to wait for an hour after a burning , painful visit to the bathroom with either C or D , I then feel so worn our I literally have to lie down for 20 mins. I also have joint pain and between Gender disforia [Transgender] meds { T blockers + female hormones ] , anti-depresents and buscophen, flax oil, flax fiber and peppermint oil I feel like a walking pill container.

Eventually I make it to the train and the 1.5 hour commute, which as I know a lot of you know can be hell especially as the trains do not have bathrooms on my route. - added to my issues are urinary issues which im told are strictures and prostate swelling , im told all worsened by some link to my IBS - I have to wait 2 months to get a small operation done to remove the strictures the specialist tells me that will resolve the prostate issue also although im not hopeful. I also have reasonably severe depression, which the health issues make a 100 * worse. I also worry all the time that it isn't IBS but something else , I have changed doctors 3 times they will not take me seriously and just say its IBS have some buscophen and live with it basically. I also have to work a 10 hour day and im under a whole world of stress, im also the only income earner&#8230; so it just goes on and some days im not sure I can. Anyway Hi im Katie.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately sometimes hormonal medications can make IBS worse, but for those who need them you may just need to cope. For what it is worth sometimes women also find their natural hormones can play havoc on their IBS so it isn't surprising that ones needed for medical reasons can cause issues as well.

You might talk to the doctor who does your depression medications if you are not getting enough help from the medications and see if there might be something that may be making the IBS worse and see if maybe a change in meds might be worth a try.

A lot of the antidepressants have GI side effects as the nerves in the gut use a lot of serotonin. Sometimes the right one can hit those gut receptors the right way and make IBS a lot better, but they can also hit them the wrong way. If you can do some Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (either self help book or with a therapist) that can sometimes help more than just medication alone.


----------



## NotNormal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Katie,

Like you I also have a commute to get into work and worry about having an accident along the way. I'm usually up a few hours before I have to leave and have a stressful job as well. What helps me is to keep my mind occupied during my commute with reading or playing a game on my phone. During the day, I also find going for a walk or two helps too. It's important to take breaks when we have busy and stressful jobs, and I find some exercise helps.


----------



## Katie Martin (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for the kind responses , i am seeing my doctor on Saturday morning i will bring up the AD question with her, unfortunately i know i will get moaned at for coming to her with multiple problems , they don't like allocating more than 7 mins per patient and they complain loudly if you take up more time than this.

Thank you for the reminder about hormones , do you have any links please ?

Diet i try not to allow my IBS to dictate my diet but more and more it is and im moving away from all the foods i love and that keep me awake on a long work day...

Thank you all again for your kind responses.

hugs

Katie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/96265-hormones-and-ibs/

has a link to a .pdf that discusses the issue of hormones and IBS.


----------

